# Short term apartments to rent in NYC



## DeadManWalking (Jul 6, 2010)

Does any one have any experience of short term renting in New York?  Hotels seem too expensive for a week and I'd prefer somewhere a bit more personal, looking for somewhere for a week for 3 people in September.  If anyone knows of any websites or recommendations please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## mhendo (Jul 8, 2010)

You could check in the housing section of the New York City Craigslist website.

Look in the Sublets/Temporary section and the Vacation Rentals section. If you have a place of your own in a desirable location (like London), you could also try the Housing Swap section to see if you can arrange a swap with someone.

We used Craigslist a few years ago when my wife needed to spend a month in New York doing research. We got a loft on Canal Street for just over $1000 for the month. It was a fifth-floor walkup, which makes for lots of huffing and puffing on the stairs, but it was a pretty nice place in a good location, and then price was great. We just had to look after their cat while we were there.

A friend of ours who lives in NYC just used Craigslist to do the swap thing with someone in Barcelona. She got two weeks free accommodation in Barcelona, and the other person got two weeks free in Hell's Kitchen. It worked fine, and was a great deal for both of them.

As usual with online sites like this, have your bullshit detector turned on. There are some scam artists out there, but also a lot of genuine people.

Edit:

A great thing about staying in an apartment, apart from the better price and the more homey feel, is that you can save money by having some of your meals at home. While there's plenty of good cheap food to be had in New York, it still adds up if you buy every single breakfast, lunch and dinner at a restaurant or cafe. If you stay in an apartment, you can pick up some cereal, milk, eggs, bread, etc. at the grocery store and save some money.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, had seen craigslist and would be wary about a house swap tbh.  Plus I don't think my girlfriend would be too happy as she's not coming with me so would have to entertain a couple of Americans!  The main reason we were going for an apartment is the reasons you say, save money on meals etc.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 13, 2010)

DeadManWalking said:


> Does any one have any experience of short term renting in New York?  Hotels seem too expensive for a week and I'd prefer somewhere a bit more personal, looking for somewhere for a week for 3 people in September.  If anyone knows of any websites or recommendations please let me know.
> 
> Thanks



Where are you looking for hotels?  We recently got a fortnight in a hotel in Queens, 10 mins on the subway from Grand Central/42nd st for the same price as four or five days in Manhattan.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure if this will be any good but I'm staying at www.staythenight.com when I visit in October for a week.

I'm in guestroom II (I think)...it is $75 for the room each night and there will be 2 of us in it which makes eating out more affordable.


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

Hotels may be inclined to offer you a rate their public per night rate to get an extended stay for so long. I had to do some investigating for a bachelor party a few weeks back and got a good rate at the The Alex Hotel near Grand Central Station and the Flatotel near Times Square. We ended up at the Flatotel because they included breakfast.. Turned out the website had restrictions on it that wouldn't allow you to book it online, so the rate that showed when you looked online was super high. We called and got a rate below what we saw on any of the sites.   No complaints. Keep it in mind for next time you travel to NYC.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 20, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> Hotels may be inclined to offer you a rate their public per night rate to get an extended stay for so long. I had to do some investigating for a bachelor party a few weeks back and got a good rate at the The Alex Hotel near Grand Central Station and the Flatotel near Times Square. We ended up at the Flatotel because they included breakfast.. Turned out the website had restrictions on it that wouldn't allow you to book it online, so the rate that showed when you looked online was super high. We called and got a rate below what we saw on any of the sites. No complaints. Keep it in mind for next time you travel to NYC.



Looking at the rates for those hotels methinks he rather misunderstands the average wage here!


----------



## miss direct (Oct 21, 2011)

Have you tried Air B and B?


----------

